# maybe vintage wiremold?



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The old steel Wiremold cover snaps in to the back channel. It would be a real challenge to take apart without doing damage to the Wiremold or the paint. You would need to drive a screwdriver between the cover and the channel and "pry vigorously". 

I have never seen that style of outlets, but it would make sense when older homes were updated back in that time period, especially where wall access was limited. 

Switched outlets were once a popular item in homes.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you remove the cover, start at an end. If you can get the end loose, then continue prying along the length of the wireway. All of the layers of paint may be a hindrance, but the cover should come off similar to a tupperware dish. be really careful to not kink the cover- if you plan on reusing it. Someone will need to do paint touch up. Good luck Sir.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a page from their 1938 catalog


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Check this post. @MDSkunk had old catalogs two years ago here. 

https://www.google.com/amp/www.electriciantalk.com/f27/vintage-1940s-wiremold-catalog-265766/?amp=1


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey you just called Marc a SKUNK Marc was ok

2 points


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> Here is a page from their 1938 catalog


 That's very cool. 



I wish they still made that 1000 and 1100 raceway.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Hey you just called Marc a SKUNK Marc was ok
> 
> 2 points


I’ll bet that he’s been called much worse.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> Hey you just called Marc a SKUNK Marc was ok
> 
> 2 points


Darn auto-correct-spell-check.... 
Everytime I do it I expect a nun with a ruler to wack me


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> Darn auto-correct-spell-check....
> Everytime I do it I expect a nun with a ruler to wack me


We need more of that, duck and cover.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> We need more of that, duck and cover.


I learned to write very Tiny


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Darn auto-correct-spell-check....
> Everytime I do it I expect a nun with a ruler to wack me


U ever seen a really p.o'd nun ?? I did when she broke the ruler on my knuckles and then cut her hand on that thin sliver of brass (Used so that the ink could be wiped off rather than soak into the ruler).


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

seelite said:


> U ever seen a really p.o'd nun ?? I did when she broke the ruler on my knuckles and then cut her hand on that thin sliver of brass (Used so that the ink could be wiped off rather than soak into the ruler).


Light Speed is 7.5 times slower then Sister Edwardine’s ruler was.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Wirenuting said:


> Light Speed is 7.5 times slower then Sister Edwardine’s ruler was.


Makes me glad I’m the son of Scotch-Irish Presbyterians.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Light Speed is 7.5 times slower then Sister Edwardine’s ruler was.


I'll wager your Sister Edwardine's ruler against my Grandmother Myrtle's yard stick lol


----------

